
Notes on C++ SFINAE, Modern C++ and C++20 Concepts - nikbackm
https://www.bfilipek.com/2016/02/notes-on-c-sfinae.html?m=1
======
joebaf
So it seems that with concepts we can reduce the tricks of template code! Do
you have your own examples where you needed SFINAE stuff?

